# what are you currently lifting (at least 5 reps on bench squat dead)



## John Ziegler (Oct 30, 2019)

bench - 225

squat - 225

dead - 275


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 30, 2019)

thanks Spongy


----------



## tinymk (Oct 30, 2019)

I am too weak to
play, I am still recovering


----------



## bvs (Oct 31, 2019)

I'm no powerlifter, but here's mine anyway:

Bench 352

Squat 396

Dead 530


----------



## Beserker (Oct 31, 2019)

Incline Bench 240x6 today 

skeeewwwatts- barely can get muh ass up off the floor 

deads- I picked my 60lb pit up today 


Arthritus sucks... used to total 1500+ easy


----------



## CJ (Oct 31, 2019)

Bench: no clue

Squat: at least 315

Deadlift: ALL the bags of groceries!!!


----------



## snake (Oct 31, 2019)

For bench, 45 lbs at best. For the other 2, somewhere around my body weight, maybe a little less because it's hard getting out of bed.


----------



## DNW (Oct 31, 2019)

315 on all 3.

Deadlift is definitely more but havent done in a bit.  I do mostly incline, front squats, and Romanian deadlifts now tho.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Oct 31, 2019)

bench - 315 - definitely held back by my shoulder, but can press it out if I feel like paying for it


squat - 405


dead - 455


You guys wait til Gibs gets in here.


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 31, 2019)

HollyWoodCole said:


> You guys wait til Gibs gets in here.



lol i just focus on looking strong af brother, won't hear me bragging about my numbers ever.
i am however set on getting that 600lb deadlift by end of year.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Oct 31, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> lol i just focus on looking strong af brother, won't hear me bragging about my numbers ever.
> i am however set on getting that 600lb deadlift by end of year.


I hear you Rockonator.

I'm pushing for that 500lb squat this year myself.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 31, 2019)

135, 135, 135


----------



## Seeker (Oct 31, 2019)

View attachment 8727


I bet she squats often


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 31, 2019)

Seeker said:


> View attachment 8727
> 
> 
> I bet she squats often



And once again..........Seeker wins the thread.  Three thumbs up buddy


----------



## snake (Oct 31, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> 135, 135, 135


But there was a time...:32 (17):


----------



## BigSwolePump (Nov 1, 2019)

I don't do any of that shit anymore. I bench with hammer strength machines and occasionally use smith machine if i want to remember what barbell benching used to feel like.

Swats are done with a smith machine and a hack squat hammer strength machine.

Deadlifts.... lol I bend over to tie my shoes sometimes.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 1, 2019)

sorry for setting the standard so high 

shouldnt have thrown up those 

big numbers right off the bat


----------



## Trump (Nov 1, 2019)

601 is my target



Gibsonator said:


> lol i just focus on looking strong af brother, won't hear me bragging about my numbers ever.
> i am however set on getting that 600lb deadlift by end of year.


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 1, 2019)

Trump said:


> 601 is my target



you don't miss an opportunity do you buddy :32 (16):


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 1, 2019)

put up some numbers guys its reps of 5 not max of all time 

is this a weightlifting forum ? 

ive seen higher post counts on fag stuff & pop tart threads wtf


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 1, 2019)

John Ziegler said:


> put up some numbers guys its reps of 5 not max of all time
> 
> is this a weightlifting forum ?
> 
> ive seen higher post counts on fag stuff & pop tart threads wtf


My numbers wont be that much more impressive ..Im not even sure what they are


----------



## tinymk (Nov 1, 2019)

My strength and body weight are heading in the right direction since getting cut on.  

 I would have zero idea what a 5 rep would look like right now.  Will add to the thread once my feet are grounded.


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 2, 2019)

Id type my numbers but Im on my phone and cant afford that much data


----------



## silvereyes87 (Nov 3, 2019)

Current:
Pause bench: 295
Squat:345
Deadlift: 545

The Monday following my show i maxed all 3 lifts to get percentages for my powerlifting program.
Only got 475 on dl that day. 2 weeks later got 545 . But hadnt maxed bench or squat in same day.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Nov 3, 2019)

Just now saw this was reps of 5... hmm
Squat idk 295
Bench 225, did 4x7 today 
Deads. Did 405x8 recently


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Nov 3, 2019)

Bench 225
Squat 275
Deadlift 365
OHP 155

My bench is down due to an issue with my left arm and my squat/deadlift are down due to a broken toe.  Prior to breaking my toe, I could rep out 5 on squat with 315 and deadlift with 405.  I don't really get discouraged when I take a few steps back as I am about to turn 47 and I am stronger than most people that I work with who are close to my age and claim to work out.

EDIT:  I was shocked at how many people who claim to work out told me they could bench press 225, then when I go to the gym with them, they are using a freaking Smith machine to bench with...  Sorry, but 4 total plates on a Smith does NOT mean you can bench 225.  Don't believe me?  Follow me over to a bench.


----------



## DNW (Nov 3, 2019)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> Bench 225
> Squat 275
> Deadlift 365
> OHP 155
> ...


Yet another example that the gym is filled with retards


----------



## HeiseTX (Nov 3, 2019)

B: 265
D: 385
S: 400

Not near my prs


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 3, 2019)

my numbers are based on the smith machine too 

My bad


----------



## BigSwolePump (Nov 3, 2019)

Ok. So this thread motivated me to try to bench again. Bare in mind that I havent tried barbell bench(outside of the smith machine) in at least a year so I was shaky and my form sucked but I benched 315 for 3 sets of 8 on the incline last night after about 6 warm up sets so I didn't rip whats left of my rotator cuff off lol. Definitely a big difference from using the smith machine to stabilize. Don't see myself doing it again. My shoulder is already hurting this morning. 

I might try to deadlift this week but squats outside of the smith machine isnt going to happen.


----------



## simplesteve (Nov 3, 2019)

Well im not exactly sure, but guessing id feel confident that it would be about here on the safe side.
Bench: 275
Squat: 300
Deadlift : 415 (just got 6 with trap bar)

But i completely threw out flat bench out of my program for incline.
Standard Skewatz are on hold right now till after cycle.


----------



## saltylifter (Nov 6, 2019)

Bench 315
Squat 350
dead 450

ive been out of it for over a year and a half so my numbers are low low low. I am slowly building a home gym in my garage which I will half ass hit the weights here and there. I need to get back into it but I have been trying to go a different career path so things are wrapping up and I should be back at it soon.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 6, 2019)

0
0
0

Retired!

Turned Professional Bowler (Senior)

Yoga

Boxing Training and I don't mean those weak ass classes I was training with a World Class fighter pre injury, he won by knockout 3rd round on Bellator just a couple months back. I won't give his name out!

I will return to train with him when I can but for now cardio and boxing training in my garage will do.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 6, 2019)

I can't even lift my spirits...


----------



## bigdog (Nov 6, 2019)

Since the bicep tear i dont go dicking with heavy lifts but do way more volume type lifting.  That being said, current numbers are
bench- 355 5-8 reps
squat-405 i can hit a full set of 10 here but i stay at 405
dead- 405 same as squats, full set of 10


----------



## motown1002 (Nov 6, 2019)

Since I am old, I don't do any 5 rep stuff anymore.  I would pull an ovary.  

Right now everything is 10-12 reps

Bench 335
Last time I squatted was 405 but its been a while, now its leg press - 16 plates 12-15 reps
Dead....  ugh   No thanks.  My head swells up just bending over to tie my shoes.  lol


----------



## Trump (Nov 13, 2019)

Triples this week not 5
bench 400lb
squat 400lb (440lb single after too)
deads don’t do them


----------



## davisben04 (Nov 13, 2019)

It’s not very impressive but I’m working on it. 
Bench 285
squat 375
dead 400


----------



## ACP (Nov 15, 2019)

Bench - 255?   Im doing 225x10 lately so guesing 255x5 would be close
Squat - 325
DL - 375 but lately been doing 315x10   

Really want to start incline benching more but idk why that shit hurts my left shoulder bad,   still trying to play with the grip to see if it can get more comfortable.    Its a hammer strength incline and bench seems too far forward so the lift off is what hurts the most


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Nov 16, 2019)

Trump said:


> Triples this week not 5
> bench 400lb
> squat 400lb (440lb single after too)
> deads don’t do them



just curious, why no dead’s? Those are big numbers. I imagine you used to pull a lot.


----------



## Trump (Nov 16, 2019)

apart from a sore lower back I feel nothing from them. I was pulling 5 plates last time I did them



Thatgoodfellow said:


> just curious, why no dead’s? Those are big numbers. I imagine you used to pull a lot.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 16, 2019)

As most of you regs  here know,  the  days of lifting heavy ass weights are over for me. I am enjoying my workouts now on a different, less intense level. I rarely bench but when I do, I'll do 225 for 8 and that's as far as I want to go. I still squat every week. lol I have to! I'll warm up till I get to 325 and run a few sets  for 8 with a good pair of knee sleeves. I absolutely love skeeewaatts and I'll be damn if I ever quit. I can foresee the future of me having to  eventually lower and lower the weight as it's becoming harder.  I still deadlift either twice a month or just once a month. Again, difficult for me to let go. I'll run some warm up sets till I get to 365 and hit a couple of sets for 5. Last time I pulled over 500 was this past January and I was wrecked for a couple days. Lol it was a good reminder that it was time not to play with that kind of weight anymore. I'm pretty beat up, but this more relaxed, less intense way of working out will allow me to continue to enjoy what I love.


----------



## Boytoy (Nov 16, 2019)

Bench. 255
Squat 275.   
Dead. 315 last tried but been while
  Am just a boy!


----------



## Long (Nov 17, 2019)

My weights from two months ago for sets of five, I've been sick for a while. 

Around (edit 205 for sets of 5 and 230 for multiple sets of 3 according to my log)for bench press

305 for deadlifts 

Squats, I do belt squats and lighter weight reg and front squats. So nothing to write home about. 

Gibs says I have to say I'm a 40 something year old natty.


----------



## tinymk (Nov 17, 2019)

This are starting to click again and become less painless since the surgeries. I did some Work this weekend and am thinking I am at
500 for 3 squats
405 for 3 bench
600 for 3 deads

happy with it as I am just trying to get more ROM throughout my body and work as hard as I can for what I have right now. I am still 6 months out from my event and an attempt to rewrite the masters national records  

numbers should imprive over the next few months. 
Best to all of you


----------



## Long (Nov 17, 2019)

tinymk said:


> This are starting to click again and become less painless since the surgeries. I did some Work this weekend and am thinking I am at
> 500 for 3 squats
> 405 for 3 bench
> 600 for 3 deads
> ...



How often do you deadlift?


----------



## tinymk (Nov 17, 2019)

Long said:


> How often do you deadlift?


1 time a week usually on Wednesday’s. Followed by SLDL and lots of lat work.


----------



## Naf (Nov 20, 2019)

Bench - 100kg for a double (could prolly hit triples but I dont have a spotter and I'm not risking it) , 95 for 5 

Squat - 100kilos for 12, havent done low reps in a hot minute

Deads - 160kg for 5


----------



## CantTouchThis (Nov 25, 2019)

Bench - 265 for 5. Had to bounce that shit though.

Squat - haven't done a set of 5 in a good while; l'd guess like 320?

Deadlift - 460 for 5

OHP NO clue. Ain't got a bubble. With no leg drive; maybe 145?


----------



## Boogieman (Dec 31, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> lol i just focus on looking strong af brother, won't hear me bragging about my numbers ever.
> i am however set on getting that 600lb deadlift by end of year.



Gibz did you get it?


----------

